# Do guys like girls with glasses?



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

Ever since I've got mine I've been feeling extra self conscious, and was wondering what guys really think about girls with glasses.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I think everyone looks better without them, but i wear glasses myself so hopefully i don't judge people too harshly. I tend to criticize someone's style of glasses and/or how that style looks on them rather than the fact that they wear glasses.
It's not as if glasses make a person ugly, they're just kinda there.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I personally prefer girls with contacts than glasses.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I guess it depends on the glasses / the girl's face but usually I think girls with glasses are pretty cute. 

But I'm not talking about those hipster girls xD


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I never used to like glasses, but then I lost my virginity to a girl who wore them. Now it's a thing for me.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I think girls with glasses look great. You will get answers that tell you either girls look good with them or not.What's important is how you feel about them. Are you comfortable with them? etc... You will attract guys either way.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Girls in glasses always look very cute. Over here 'cosmetic' glasses are quite popular.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Makes no difference to me, I do find that people look better without them, but I wear glasses, it would make no sense for me to say to a girl because she wears some too


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Some do. Some don't care. I've never heard of any guy being turned off by or rejecting a girl because she wears glasses.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Guys don't care. No adults do.

I wear contacts because I'm simply not satisfied with the many negatives of glasses -- limited field of vision, reflections (even with anti-reflective coating), and most of all I hate the feel of anything sitting on my nose even though they're quite light with high index lenses.

I only wear glasses when my contacts are off, so basically when I just got out of bed. Without vision correction I couldn't even read this monitor that's only 18" away.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I never used to like glasses, but then I lost my virginity to a girl who wore them. Now it's a thing for me.


Were they like Stevie Wonder shades?

Here you are love, put these on and you'll be fine


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I guess it depends on the glasses / the girl's face but usually I think girls with glasses are pretty cute.


Pretty much this ^


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I think it's cute since I wear glasses too.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Glasses = instant attraction


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah glasses are cute. You should post a picture if you want.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

They make a girl look smart, i like smart girls, so yea, i like girls who wear glasses.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

Hell fkin yeah


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

Makes me feel better to know most guys either like glasses, or don't mind them! Thanks everyone.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Rigormortis21 said:


> Makes me feel better to know most guys either like glasses, or don't mind them! Thanks everyone.


And a pic?!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope so. Contacts annoy me sometimes.


----------



## James1311 (Dec 31, 2012)

Generally if the girls pretty already they won't really make a difference.

I think they suit some people better than others so its not really as simple as saying theyre always bad or always good.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It can make some girls look even more attractive then they already where. Especially if they're introverted and shy I just find it unbearably cute. Then again I wear glasses and so does my crush so naturally I like them.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I think girls with glasses look awsome


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)

Love a girl in glasses.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no clue but I felt really self conscious when I got mine too. I actually put them off getting them for a while because I didn't want to have to wear glasses. 

Long time ago now though and I don't care anymore. Would rather be able to see where I'm going. You just gotta get used to them.

You could try contacts I suppose. I was going to at one point but I'd got used to the glasses by then.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

awww

It doesn't matter if the girl has glasses or not.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ILOVEXANAX (Jan 22, 2013)

It doesn't matter to me. I like any girls with or without glasses.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't care if they use glasses, it's almost kinda hot. :3


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

When the glasses come off it's like looking at a different person. It creeps me out a little.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Girls with glasses are awesome.  Guys with glasses are cute too. Not those Hipster glasses, though, those usually look dumb to me.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

They damn better do.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I find girls with glasses cute


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Some people look weird _without_ glasses. My new frames are clear plastic, which is kinda neat, but they're really hard to find if I set them down. @[email protected]


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> When the glasses come off it's like looking at a different person. It creeps me out a little.


Usually if people have had bad eyesight from a young age and their eyes are really bad they look really different, if they have minor short sightedness that developed later in life, their usually isnt much differance. (I look exactly the same with th on or off).


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

I like when some girls wear "hip" glasses. Makes them look cute and fun.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

As a guy who wears glasses, it would make no difference to me at all.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I wear glasses, so I see them as necessary rather than cute/sexy. Still, if some guys are into it, zup boyz.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So would ya'll hit on a girl in public with glasses given the chance? I dunno if I'll get more looks with glasses or not..

People keep mentioning I look good without them...but maybe that is why they are used to me wearing glasses so they are like whoaaa eyes..


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually find glasses in general attractive on women but especially if the girl looks nerdy with them on. Maybe I have a nerd fetish or something.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> Usually if people have had bad eyesight from a young age and their eyes are really bad they look really different, if they have minor short sightedness that developed later in life, their usually isnt much differance. (I look exactly the same with th on or off).


Haha me I've worn glasses since 1st grade.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I started wearing contacts a year ago. But yea some girls look hotter with glasses. I guess that's why hipster chicks wear em.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't mind them at all, they can look really cute on a girl, or really sharp. But honestly, either way, glasses or no glasses, it doesn't matter to me, what's behind the glasses is what's important lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

:yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Girls with glasses look more approachable, to me. I would be more likely to approach you if you wore glasses.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

I do (but I'm a girl, so...)


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

girls with black raybans


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't mind. I think all people can imagine how one is without the glasses. Of course there are more stylish glasses, and less stylish ones, but in normal circumstances i cannot see a problem.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Reminds me of an old saying:

_*Boys don't make passes at girls that wear glasses.*_

Seriously though, who cares??? :stu

I know that girls don't like guys with glasses either because I wore them for a while and the chicks would always tease me about them. I only wear glasses to drive now. My eyes are just bad enough that I need glasses so I can see reasonably well without them but not well enough to pass the drivers license eye test without glasses.

Don't worry about it, OP. You'll find a guy that doesn't care.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Some girls look good in em, some don't.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I looooove guys in glasses. Looking at this thread, it's good to hear it seems to work both ways.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes please, especially if they are big and have thick frames.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Reminds me of an old saying:
> 
> _*Boys don't make passes at girls that wear glasses.*_


I like the Ogden Nash response:

_A girl who is bespectacled, 
She never gets her neck-tickled. 
But safety pins and bassinets 
Await the girl who fascinets..._


----------



## iam2452 (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think glasses suit everybody. I used to wear glasses and always thought I looked horrible in them. But now I got laser eye surgery so yea...lol


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I think girls with glasses are fine. Just like any other girl, they just happen to have glasses on.

Also, wearing glasses can make you look smarter, even though it's a total stereotype that doesn't make any sense. But being a bookish sort of guy, I find it to be a cute look.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Girls + glasses = !yes


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I wear glasses most of the time and I hate them, but people say I look just fine with them on. I think I look awful, but whatever. I don't have them on in my pictures I put up here. I am nearly blind without them. I'd rather have them on than contacts.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I like girls with glasses more.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I honestly don't know. I'm 50/50 with glasses and contacts. Some days I wear glasses and some contacts. I do know that when I don't wear glasses people will usually say I look "different" ... I don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

BIG yes,....i think glasses give glamor....but i don't know why do girls tend to hate them???


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Women in glasses. Very sexy.


----------



## RonieeA (Jan 26, 2013)

when I first started wearing glasses I was made fun at for a while by some guys in school but then I got over it cuz my eyesight was more important than my looks at that time..its different for everyone some like it and some just don't ,honestly you shouldn't care about what they say I know its hard to not think about what others say about you,but the person who likes you for who you are should not have a problem in accepting you over your looks.. its simple as that


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

As it's already been mentioned it completely depends on the guy..doesn't it? Either way I stopped wearing my glasses in secondary school because I was embarrassed that I seemed the only girl in my year to be wearing them. Really screwed up my eyes doing that. So I'd never advise someone who wears glasses to not wear them.


----------



## Morbid (Nov 14, 2009)

If a girl has a cute face i dont think glasses make a difference. Actually the geeky sort of look is very cute, not that all girls with glasses look like geeks.It also depends on the kind of glasses. Some look sweet and some just look normal.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Attractive is attractive. Glasses or not. Tina Fey with glasses = hot. Tina Fey w/o glasses = hot.


----------

